# what to keep in my car in case i have to bug out?



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

i dont have a truck,i got a 4 door small car.im wondering what to keep in my trunk in case i have to bug out with no time to grab anything. i know about food and water,but what else ? i know everything i been prepping not gonna fit in my lil car.im really trying to be ready for anything,my kids are my motivation for it. what about pepper spray ? been trying to figure out about ways of defense,i checked the guns and wheww me being single mom and only income that gonna have to wait for a while.i did get me a blue face pepper spray,i also heard wasp spray is a cheap alternative. i feel that staying home we wont be hungry,thirsty or sick,i got all that covered,but away from home im not sure,all i have is a tent.i proven that being a prepper doe come in handy,the other day i came home from work and everyone was freaking out ,i asked and was told something happened to the water pipes anyway we had no water in the complex.i felt relief knowing i had water for drinking,cooking,no need to clean dishes because i have disposble plates,cups and spoons forks etc... plus i have canned goods.that day i felt i was ready for anything and i would like to feel the same way when im away from home too.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

miho said:


> i dont have a truck,i got a 4 door small car.im wondering what to keep in my trunk in case i have to bug out with no time to grab anything. i know about food and water,but what else ? i know everything i been prepping not gonna fit in my lil car.im really trying to be ready for anything,my kids are my motivation for it. what about pepper spray ? been trying to figure out about ways of defense,i checked the guns and wheww me being single mom and only income that gonna have to wait for a while.i did get me a blue face pepper spray,i also heard wasp spray is a cheap alternative. i feel that staying home we wont be hungry,thirsty or sick,i got all that covered,but away from home im not sure,all i have is a tent.i proven that being a prepper doe come in handy,the other day i came home from work and everyone was freaking out ,i asked and was told something happened to the water pipes anyway we had no water in the complex.i felt relief knowing i had water for drinking,cooking,no need to clean dishes because i have disposble plates,cups and spoons forks etc... plus i have canned goods.that day i felt i was ready for anything and i would like to feel the same way when im away from home too.


 Look , all due respect...........but the 'sprays' aren't gonna get you real far , they're useless in a crowd , any wind and you have to watch the overspray factor etc.etc.etc...................googly " Cold Steel Bushman"..........buy a couple.

And bluntly , as a single woman with children to protect you'll *never* get around the need for a firearm. I personally don't care much for the 9mms in general , however you might wish to take a look at what's available in 9 x 18 (9mm Makarov) , the CZ82 is a quite servicable little weapon , as are several other offerings. Examples.........

Handgun Deals | Slickguns


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

well make a small bug out bag. for your vehicle. small enough to last you at least a days worth of trekking. so if something were to happen. and you needed to get out and walk away from the current location, then at least you have something to take with you. but if u can just stay in your car then stay. 

but make a small bag of prepearations. like your main bug out bag except to just get you through a day. food, water, shelter, defense, health(first aid). keep them in a little bag, and then put it in a plastic container so it wont get crushed by other items.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

googled it but they look kinda small,aint a bigger knife more efficient? sorry if i ask silly questions,im new to all of this and im really trying my best 



Jazzman said:


> Look , all due respect...........but the 'sprays' aren't gonna get you real far , they're useless in a crowd , any wind and you have to watch the overspray factor etc.etc.etc...................googly " Cold Steel Bushman"..........buy a couple.
> 
> And bluntly , as a single woman with children to protect you'll *never* get around the need for a firearm. I personally don't care much for the 9mms in general , however you might wish to take a look at what's available in 9 x 18 (9mm Makarov) , the CZ82 is a quite servicable little weapon , as are several other offerings. Examples.........
> 
> Handgun Deals | Slickguns


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

1: your secondary bug out bag
2: machete
3: rations for five days with water
4: rain poncho
5: good reliable flashlight preferably a shake light or crank powered lantern
6: reliable, pro-grade medical supplies like bandages and gauze and disinfectant
7: cook set
8: small socket set in metric, extra spark plugs, extra automotive grade wire, cutters, both types of screwdrivers and some extra hoses
9: chain puller or hand winch
10: metal pulley(s)
11: 100 foot 2 ton rope
12: lighters, matches or steel wool with 9v battery
13: signal mirror, flasher and roadside warning triangles
14: jumper cables
15: clean, dry extra outfit like t-shirt and blue jeans
16: wide brimmed hat
17: sunglasses and sunscreen
18: wide tarp (camo is great)
19: compass (my phone has it built in)
20: cb radio


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

MIHO-
I few thoughts, in your original post you provide an exampleof the everyday benefits of being prepared. This also illustrates the probability of facing an everyday situationover a meteor-borne communist zombie invasion and the like. In the central valley you are more likely tobe challenged with a flat tire than a hurricane, and a hurricane than theapocalypse.
 You also state thatyou have three boys. Unless they are in the car with you when something happensyou would still need to go home to pick them up before bugging out. With four people and a small car you don'thave much room. I am separating these byprobable need versus exceptional need.
Lastly, check with local laws regarding weapons incars. Your car may be a weapon if yourlife is threatened.
*Probable needs*
#1 Cell Phone, flash light, jumper cables, spare tire and jack (everyoneshould know how to use these), multi-tool (note a big knife may get youarrested in the wrong municipality)
#2 AAA Membership card 
#3 Enough cash to rent a hotel room for a three days. (Goldand Silver are just going to confuse the hotel clerk)
#4 Water (more in summer, less in winter)
#5 Chocolate Rice Crispie Treats (or other high calorie, nonmelting, no coking food)
#6 Cell Phone
*Exceptional Needs*
*#1* A pair of good fitting and broken in hikingboots.
#2 Fire Starter,Water Filter, Long Sleeve Polyester or other quick drying clothing for allfamily members. Tarp and 550 Cord tomake shelter.
#3 A real compass equal to your training and the type of mapyou have. Small Scale-Handheld maps foryour location, destination and everywhere in between. (Cell Phone compasses and GPS maps only workwhen there are cooperating satellites).
#4 Handheld radio with similar unit at home.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

@miho, as already mentioned, sprays will only do so much. Get a good knife and start looking for a used gun. If you have a local gun store stop and have a conversation with the owner. Tell him to call you if someone trades a good used gun. I prefer semi autos. However, a good revolver is a great option. Try to get one that shoots 38 special or 357. The Ruger LCR is a good revolver and not too expensive.

The good news is you have started and have the kids on board. 

PS get some para cord as well


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

miho said:


> googled it but they look kinda small,aint a bigger knife more efficient? sorry if i ask silly questions,im new to all of this and im really trying my best


 UUhhhhh NO , a bigger knife isn't more efficient , nor is 9 x 18 to be sneezed at when you haven't anything else , the CZ will carry ten with a cal legal magazine.

You could get yourself a decent .357 for not all that much more ,a great deal more versatility but you'll have a bit more poblem getting up to speed with it.And a revolver would be safer around kids , but what you need is cheap and reliable......


----------



## deloran11 (Jun 27, 2012)

Several people have recommended that you get a knife for self defense and that is great but what they arent saying is that like a handgun without proper training you may be more dangerous to yourself flailing around with a knife than to your attackers. As with any weapon find someone who can train you in its propper use and practice these skills. If you dont have the available training then the only type of knife I would recommend would be a push dagger, all you have to know how to do is punch with it.

As for the size of the knife you do not need to have a bowie knife to defend yourself well, unless you are trained with it the bigger the blade the more likely you are to injure yourself.

Anyone who says 9mm isnt enough of a round either is so stuck on their opinions that they are ignoring modern balistics and bullet types or just hasnt bothered to do the research that anyone carrying a firearm should do. You can get onto utube and look watch video from professional firearm experts showing what modern small calibers such as .380 and 9mm can do to balistic gelatin.

Whatever you decide do the research read all of these comments and use it as a place to start, get all the info that you can, learn and make your own decisions. Good luck and thank you for being a parent who cares about the wellfare of your children and plans ahead.

Couple of good websites.

RATTAC-MI.com ( which i will admit is my company )
beprepared.com
redcrossstore.org


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

@miho here are a few links for firearms that you may find useful

S&W 642 revolver 38 Special

SMITH AND WESSON 642 38 SPECIAL NO INTERNAL LOCK @ Sportsmans Outdoor Superstore:

Hyatt Guns in Charlotte is listing new Kahr CM9s for $379 and CW9s for $359 on their website. 
Brands - Hyatt Gun Store


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't forget about a new and reliable spare tire. Full size spare if possible. It sounds like a minor thing, but if you're bugging out, it's likely that you won't want to be trying to call AAA for a tow


----------

